# Don?t Let the Knees Pass The Toes  and  Other Squatting Myths



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I don’t know how it started, but I am assuming that it probably started with physical therapists and rehab professionals who learned in school that when the knees pass the toes in a squat this places a lot of stress on the knee and can damage the structure and integrity of the joint.While I will [...]

*Read More...*


----------

